# My Photos - UK & Worldwide



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Hello everybody, I have a lot of photos that I have taken over the past few years on my various travels. Rather than making lots of separate threads I thought Id put them all in one. 


Ill start with some from my home city, Sheffield. I hope you love it as much as I do.



P1690478 by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

City Sun 1 by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Sheaf Square by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

City Sun 2 by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Divided Space by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

City Sun 4 by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Hubshine by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

City Sun 5 by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

P1690695 by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

P1690506 by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Sheffield Pride 2013 by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

P1690471 by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Endcliffe Park 3 by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

On Reflection by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Firth Height by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Firth Windows by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

IC Entrance by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

P1690553 by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Living With Velocity by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Layers Of Haze by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Between The Legs 1 by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

P1770391 by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

P1770322 by saturns-stingray, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

very nice!!


----------



## TimothyR (Feb 17, 2011)

Very nice. Sheffield looks like an interesting combination of Victorian and very modern.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

TimothyR said:


> Very nice. Sheffield looks like an interesting combination of Victorian and very modern.



Thank you, yes I would say thats quite a good description of the city, we also do have quite a lot of mid-century modernism but the main thing about Sheffield is that we are very fond of our public spaces and proudly own the title of greenest city in Britain


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

It`s good to see Sheffield being represented. I keep saying that I will have to take a drive there one day. I am specifically interested in seeing what Park Hill looks like these days. 
Good shots by the way.


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

I definitely recommend a visit, I think Park Hill is looking fantastic right now, If I had the money I'd be living there. Ill see if I can dig out a photo


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

paul62 said:


> I am specifically interested in seeing what Park Hill looks like these days.


Not my photo so I wont post it but a fellow forumer took this photo in 2012

Link: https://flic.kr/p/bqxJgo


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Here are a some from Copenhagen


Dramatic Bend by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Borsen by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Spire Between the Trees by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Brick Arches by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Sliced Brutalism by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Shade Shade Shade by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Row by Row by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Copper to the clouds by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Golden Ascent by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Borsgade by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Holmens Kirke by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Semicircle by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Holmens Water by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Are you looking at my arse? by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Hip-Spire-Gable by saturns-stingray, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

More Copenhagen, mainly around the Black Diamond


Pass Through by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Greening by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Black Diamond Atrium by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

2001 AD by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Circular Sandwich by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Black Diamond Atrium by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Shading by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Glossy Glassy by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Who you talkin' to sexy? by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Take Me Down by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Black Diamond Atrium by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

A Danish Aspect by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Back Facing the Water by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Flying Windows by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Sunning in the City by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Down Between the Skins by saturns-stingray, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Edinburgh:



Grassmarket - am by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Oversail by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

The Flat Before The Hill by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Tower Growths by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Let's Not Be Stoic by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Down The Royal Mile by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Twin Peaks by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Harmony At Holyrood by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Insert Into Column A At Point B by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Fire In The Disco... by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

The Tron by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Parliamentary Waters by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Gentle Shade by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

It Goes HHHHH by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Not Selling Grass by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Freyed Edge by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Oh Doctor by saturns-stingray, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fantastic quality images. I look forward to the rest.


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Thank you very much


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

A few from Shanghai

(I tend to do black and white when it's a dull day as it tends to look better)

To Cross Over by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Crossing the Lines by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Edge of Density by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Isolation by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Over Under Over by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

No Boundaries by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Hello Kitty by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Habitat Template by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Leafy Shelter by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

North Bund Stroll by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

The Shanghai Chrysler by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Loops by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Enter The Temple by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Prayers by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Old Town 1 by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Old Town 2 by saturns-stingray, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Cabot Circus, Bristol



Cabot Circus7 by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Cabot Circus14 by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Cabot Circus10 by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Cabot Circus17 by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Cabot Circus21 by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Cabot Circus20 by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Cabot Circus25 by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Cabot Circus1 by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Cabot Circus16 by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Cabot Circus29 by saturns-stingray, on Flickr


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice photos, a surprise to see Sheffield, looks nice! Do you have more of Shanghai?


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Yes I think Sheffield deserves a little more exposure on the forums so ill be posting plenty of it.

I do have plenty more of shanghai yes. I cant post them all at once because there are so many but i will keep posting more


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

A few *London* snippets, mostly from a Black and white series I did a few years ago


Fitting by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Suspension by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Avoiding Corners by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Brutal Domination by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Waterloo by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

The Other Blue Box by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Between Styles by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Insertions by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Break Free by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Oh Richard by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Lasdun's Cliff by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Walking Into Spiderwebs by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Fractal by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Modern-Tate by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Continuing Order by saturns-stingray, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Copenhagen



Palads by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

I Lost My Bike by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Coppertops by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Copenhagen City Hall Square by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Politiken by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Palace Hotel 1 by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Bay With A Crown by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Radhushaven by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Palace Hotel 2 by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

The Tower From The Courtyard by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Prominent Position by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

National Museum of Denmark by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Prominent Palace by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Copperpeaks by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Calm Canalside by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Cycle To The Library by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

The Black Diamond by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Onyx Cliff by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

The Diamondskin by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Across The Harbor by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Fracture In The Diamond by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Black Gloss to Black Matte by saturns-stingray, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

I think I may make a whole thread for Sheffield what do you guys think?


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Very interesting shots - some totally new angles, especially on the London ones.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

quite a nice photo collection.


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Taddington, Derbyshire, UK

Ok, not urban I know but not worth a separate thread of its own.




Night Upstaird, Day Downstairs by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

AAXAA by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

No Trolls by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Step Down by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Angler's Rest by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

All The Green Grows by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

A Choice by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

II^ by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

8 Miles Later by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

The Killer's House by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Let's Be Quaint by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Black And White Box by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Milk Advert by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Slots Of Sun by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Distant Haze by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Yes It's A Cottage by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Viaduct Siblings by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Now That's A Graveyard by saturns-stingray, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

more Shanghai 2012


Old Town 3 by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Old Town 4 by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Old Town 5 by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Old Town 6 by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Tea Anyone? by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Old Town 7 by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Old Town 8 by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Old Town 9 by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Old Town 10 by saturns-stingray, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

more Edinburgh 2012


Stacked City by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

What A Laugh by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Upward Curve by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Sloe by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Downward Curve by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Ramsay Garden by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Across To The North by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Rooftop Elegance by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Embellishment by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Mini Castles by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Faceted Stone by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Frozen Face by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Living Capitals by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Espionage by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Between Spaces by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Gothic Spires by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Vertical Cobbles by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

This Building Grew Here by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Lost In The Tourist Haze by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Silent Passage by saturns-stingray, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

What a fabulous showcase. I love your photographic style.


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Thank you very much


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

these are hella nice shots of beautiful places.


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

*Edit


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Nice and atmospheric photos!


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Thank You


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

More Shanghai


Street Culture 1 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Landmarks Ahead by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Into the Lights by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Deep In Metropolis by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Morning Walks by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

If It Has A Wheel, Ride It by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Off The Angles by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Alternate Escape by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Connecting Deco by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing Fancl by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Light in the Dark by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Simao by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing Strolling by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Void In Nanjing by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Wanderers by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

21 Degrees by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Read The Facades by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

I don't Speak Chinese by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Leafy Bustle by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Green/Grey Stripes? - Grey/Green Stripes? by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shimao And Friends by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great pics.


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

More Copenhagen

Copenhagen by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Copenhagen by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Copenhagen by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Copenhagen by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Copenhagen by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Copenhagen by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Copenhagen by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Copenhagen by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Copenhagen by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Copenhagen by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Copenhagen by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Copenhagen by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Copenhagen by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Copenhagen by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Copenhagen by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Copenhagen by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Copenhagen by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Copenhagen by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Copenhagen by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Copenhagen by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Copenhagen by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

More Shanghai (2012)

Peace Hotel And BOC by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Normality In China by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Calm Within The Metropolis by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Strolling The Night by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Neat Topiary by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Exploded Usage by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pudong Mist 4 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Mixed Use by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Calming Footpath by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Finding Tranquility by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The BOC Is Bright by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Model Unit by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Surrounded By Giants by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fruity Interior by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Live/Work/Play by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Air Conditioning Units As Standard by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Delving Deeper by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

People Love The Bull by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Theatre Appears by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Government Sits Behind... Watching by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

One Giant Tripod by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Information On The Streets by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Let's Get Deco by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

North Shanghai by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shapes In The Sky by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Spare Cable Available by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Ripe Produce by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

I Rule These Parts, Don't You Know? by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Mid-Colour Change by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Back On The Bund by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

It's All Fun At Joy City! by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

You Can't See The Eiffel Tower by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Not Uncommon by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Divided By 3 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice shots.


----------



## hhung (Sep 26, 2015)

You take great photos! Thanks for sharing


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Truly fantastic photos. Love the image with the telegraph wires with people's washing hanging off....?


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

great pics


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Very cool urban shots!


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Thanks, glad you like them. Someday I may get round to finishing those Shanghai photos even though they were years ago haha


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice new photos; well done


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Liverpool (continued)

Liverpool One by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Button St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Mathew St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Mathew St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Mathew St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Mathew St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cavern Club by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cavern Club by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Mathew St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cavern Club by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Liverpool #1s by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Mathew St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cavern wall of Fame by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cavern wall of Fame by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

N. John St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

N. John St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

John Lennon Statue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

N. John St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Patrick's by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Castle St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Castle St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Castle St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Castle St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Exchange Court by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Copenhagen (continued)

Opera House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Amalienborg Slotsplads by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Amalienborg Slotsplads by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Amalienborg Slotsplads by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Amalienborg Slotsplads by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Amalienborg Slotsplads by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Frederiksgade by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Frederik's Church by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Frederik's Church by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Frederik's Church by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Frederik's Church by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

King's New Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

King's New Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Royal Danish Theatre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Copenhagen by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Royal Danish Theatre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Copenhagen by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Royal Danish Theatre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Copenhagen by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Copenhagen by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Copenhagen by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Copenhagen by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Copenhagen by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Copenhagen by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Trekroner by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Mastekranen by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Copenhagen by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Copenhagen by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Copenhagen by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Copenhagen by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Edinburgh



W Bow by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Upper Bow by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

W Bow by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Grassmarket by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Scotch Whisky Experience by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

W Bow by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Grassmarket by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Hub by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Camera Obscura by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Ramsay Garden by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

National Library of Scotland by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Grassmarket by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

W Bow by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St Columba's Free Church of Scotland by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Scotch Whisky Experience by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Witchery by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Grassmarket by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Grassmarket by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria Terrace by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

W Bow by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lawnmarket by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Radisson Collection Hotel by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Hub by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Witchery by the Castle by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

W Bow by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Grassmarket by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Hub by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria Terrace by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Castle Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Upper Bow by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Grassmarket by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Scotch Whisky Experience by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

W Bow by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

W Bow by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Shanghai

(journey from airport)


Shanghai Airport by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shanghai - The drive in by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shanghai - The drive in by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shanghai - The drive in by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shanghai - The drive in by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shanghai - The drive in by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shanghai - The drive in by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shanghai - The drive in by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shanghai - The drive in by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shanghai - The drive in by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shanghai - The drive in by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shanghai - The drive in by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shanghai - The drive in by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shanghai - The drive in by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shanghai - The drive in by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shanghai - The drive in by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shanghai - The drive in by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shanghai - The drive in by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shanghai - The drive in by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shanghai - The drive in by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shanghai - The drive in by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shanghai - The drive in by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shanghai - The drive in by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shanghai - The drive in by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shanghai - The drive in by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shanghai - The drive in by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shanghai - The drive in by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shanghai - The drive in by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shanghai - The drive in by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shanghai - The drive in by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shanghai - The drive in by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shanghai - The drive in by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Jiangxi Rd by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Jiangxi Rd by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Jiangxi Rd by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Edinburgh


Ramsay Lane by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Ramsay Lane by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

New Town by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

New Town by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Assembly Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Scottish National Gallery by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Assembly Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Princes St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Princes St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Mound by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Assembly Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

N Bank St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Assembly Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

N Bank St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

N Bank St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Milne's Ct. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Mound by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Milne's Ct. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

N Bank St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Museum On The Mound by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Wash by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Museum On The Mound by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Up Yer Kilt by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Museum On The Mound by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shop by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Giles' Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

HUME Statue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lothian Chambers by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

HUME Statue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Giles' Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Radisson Hotel by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates and well done, Kyle :cheers:


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

More Liverpool

Exchange Flags by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nelson Monument by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nelson Monument by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Aloft by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Liverpool Live by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Moorfields by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Moorfields by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Moorfields by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Dale St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Dale St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Dale St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Liverpool City Council by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Croshall St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Liverpool City Council by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. George's Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. George's Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. George's Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. George's Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. George's Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Central Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Central Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Central Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Central Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Central Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Central Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. George's Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Liverpool Lime St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Wellington Memorial by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Empire Theatre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Liverpool Lime St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. George's Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Liverpool Lime St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Liverpool Lime St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Love the Edinburgh shots - my next city break.

But also found the Lincoln shots interesting - especially that magnificent cathedral. Did you go in? Any images?


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Thanks. No I didn't go to the Cathedral because I always go up there when I visit Lincoln, this time I wanted to experience the waterfront instead.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again  kay:


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

University of Manchester

University of Manchester by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

National Graphine Institute by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Alan Turing Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Simon Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

University of Manchester by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

All Saints Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

University Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

University of Manchester by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

University of Manchester by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Manchester Museum by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

University of Manchester by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Schuster Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Grosvenor Picture Palace by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Alan Turing Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

All Saints Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Alan Turing Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

University of Manchester by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

National Graphine Institute by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Schuster Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

University Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

School of Computing by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Grosvenor Picture Palace by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Alan Turing Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Circle Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

University of Manchester by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

All Saints Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

University of Manchester by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hatch by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Alan Turing Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Circle Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

University of Manchester by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Newark Upon Trent, UK



Ossington Coffee Palace by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Newark Royal Market by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Newark Castle by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Newark Royal Market by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Newark Royal Market by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Great N. Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Newark Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Newark Royal Market by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Stodman St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Church St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Kirk Gate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Corn Exchange by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old White Heart Inn by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Bakery Tea Rooms by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Newark Castle by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Newark Royal Market by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Newark Royal Market by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Newark Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Newark Royal Market by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Newark HSBC by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Newark Royal Market by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bar Gate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Buttermarket by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Newark Royal Market by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Newark Royal Market by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bar Gate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Newark Castle by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Newark Royal Market by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Ossington Coffee Palace by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Newark Royal Market by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Bakery Tea Rooms by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Stodman St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

River Trent by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Newark Royal Market by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Newark Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Ossington Coffee Palace by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Newark Royal Market by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Newark Royal Market by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Buttermarket by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Newark by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Newark Royal Market by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Shanghai (2012)

Fangbang Middle Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fuyou Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Bund by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Anren St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fuzhou Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fangbang Middle Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Gucheng Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Anren St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Bund by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fuzhou Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fangbang Middle Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Gucheng Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fangbang Middle Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pudong by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Anren St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fuzhou Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fuyou Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fangbang Middle Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Bund by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Anren St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fuzhou Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fuyou Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Anren St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pudong by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Westin Bund Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Xiaodongmen by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fuyou Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Anren St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Guangdong Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Bund by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Xiaodongmen by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Gucheng Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Anren St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Westin Bund Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Xiaodongmen by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

ICBC Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Zhongshan East Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Bund by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Anren St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fuyou Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pudong by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Once more great, very nice new photos  :cheers:


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Shanghai continued





Shanghai City God Temple by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fangbang Middle Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fangbang Middle Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shanghai City God Temple by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shanghai City God Temple by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shanghai City God Temple by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shanghai City God Temple by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shanghai City God Temple by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shanghai City God Temple by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shanghai City God Temple by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shanghai City God Temple by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shanghai City God Temple by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shanghai City God Temple by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shanghai City God Temple by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shanghai City God Temple by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Yuyuan Old Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Yuyuan Old Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Central Plaza by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Central Plaza by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Central Plaza by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Central Plaza by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Central Plaza by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Central Plaza by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Central Plaza by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Central Plaza by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Central Plaza by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Central Plaza by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Central Plaza by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Central Plaza by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Central Plaza by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Central Plaza by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Central Plaza by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Central Plaza by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Central Plaza by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shanghai City God Temple by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shanghai City God Temple by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Edinburgh Continued



Royal Mile by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Tron Kirk by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Royal Mile by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Statue of Walter Francis Montagu Douglas Scott by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Royal Mile by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Tron Kirk by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Giles Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Mercat Cross by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P1570223 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Royal Mile by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Statue of Walter Francis Montagu Douglas Scott by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Fishmarket Close by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Giles Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Signet Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Royal Mile by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Royal Mile by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Giles St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Royal Mile by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Giles Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Statue of Walter Francis Montagu Douglas Scott by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Royal Mile by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates, Kyle :cheers:


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Gainsborough Part 1



Marshall's Yard by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Marshall's Yard by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Marshall's Yard by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Marshall's Yard by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Marshall's Yard by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Marshall's Yard by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Marshall's Yard by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Marshall's Yard by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Marshall's Yard by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Beaumont St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

North St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

West Lindsey District Council by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Travelodge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Market St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Market St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Church St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Market St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Shanghai does look fabulous. What did you make of it?


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Gainsborough Part 2



Gainsborough Old Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Provincial Bank by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Gainsborough Old Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Market Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Gainsborough Old Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Provincial Bank by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Gainsborough Old Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lord St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Gainsborough Old Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Public Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Market Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Gainsborough Old Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Market Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Gainsborough Old Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Church St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Gainsborough Old Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lord St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Gainsborough Old Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Market Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Gainsborough Old Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

openlyJane said:


> Shanghai does look fabulous. What did you make of it?



It was an amazing experience actually, unlike any place I'd been to before. Theres such a vast difference between the traditional and contemporary, big and little and especially the ineraction of western culture with eastern.


----------



## 2G2R (May 2, 2018)

Hi! Nice pics of Edinburgh. Do you know where i could see on this forum old aunted castles pictures?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Kyle :cheers:


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Gainsborough Part 3

Gainsborough Old Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Gainsborough Riverside by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Gainsborough Old Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Whittons Mill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Gainsborough Old Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Whittons Mill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Gainsborough Old Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Gainsborough Old Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Caskgate St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Gainsborough Old Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Whittons Mill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Gainsborough Old Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Gainsborough Riverside by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Gainsborough Old Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Crocuses by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

All Saints Church by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Gainsborough Riverside by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Gainsborough Old Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Gainsborough Riverside by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Gainsborough Riverside by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Gainsborough Old Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Gainsborough Riverside by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Gainsborough Old Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

War Memorial by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Gainsborough Old Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Gainsborough Riverside by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Gainsborough Old Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Gainsborough Riverside by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Gainsborough Old Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Gainsborough Riverside by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

beautiful shots of a neat and quaint places.


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Thought I'd create a seperate thread for my New York phots because there will be lots:

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2164894


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates, Kyle :cheers:

BTW, your thread about NYC, is really great :cheers:


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Gainsborough Part 4


Marshall's Yard by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P1870766 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Whittons Mill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Silver St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Marshall's Yard by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Post Office by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Marshall's Yard by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Church St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Reeds by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Silver St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Methodist Church by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Church St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Marshall's Yard by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

KFC by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Whittons Mill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Market Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

United Reform Church by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Marshall's Yard by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Whittons Mill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Church St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

KFC by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Kyle  :cheers:


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

More Edinburgh


Grassmarket by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Grassmarket by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Grassmarket by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Grassmarket by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Grassmarket by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

West Bow by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cowgate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cowgate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cowgate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Magdalen Chapel by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cowgate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cowgate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cowgate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cowgate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cowgate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cowgate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cowgate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cowgate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cowgate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cowgate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cowgate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Blair St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Blair St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Matlock, Derbyshire. On a quiet April evening

Dale Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Dale Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pic Tor Memorial by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Dale Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Dale Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Parkside by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Parkside by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Parkside by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Parkside by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Parkside by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Olde Englishe Rd by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hall Leys Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hall Leys Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hall Leys Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Matlock by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Matlock Bandstand by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hall Leys Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Riber Castle by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hall Leys Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Matlock Bandstand by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Riber Castle by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Maazi by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hall Leys Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hall Leys Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Matlock Town Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bank Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bank Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Robert Young Florists by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Matlock Town Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

River Derwent by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Matlock Town Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Derwent Way by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Harrogate


Cheltenham Crescent by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Wesley Chapel by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Oxford St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Baltzersens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Oxford St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Oxford St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Games Crusade by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Beulah St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Oxford St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria Arcade by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cambridge St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cambridge St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria Arcade by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cambridge St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Peter's by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Peter's by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cambridge St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Peter's by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cambridge Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Peter's by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cambridge Crescent by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cenotaph by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

West Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cambridge Crescent by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cambridge Crescent by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cambridge Crescent by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Betty's by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Betty's by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Betty's by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Harrogate

Spirit of Harrogate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Montpellier Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

39 Parliament St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Montpellier Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Spirit of Harrogate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Montpellier Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Montpellier Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Montpellier Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Montpellier Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Slug & Lettuce by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Slug & Lettuce by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Montpellier St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Montpellier Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Slug & Lettuce by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Slug & Lettuce by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Slug & Lettuce by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Montpellier St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Slug & Lettuce by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Montpellier St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Montpellier St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Montpellier Gardens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Royal Baths by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Montpellier Gardens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Harrogate


P2010127 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P2010126 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P2010129 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P2010133 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P2010130 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P2010132 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P2010135 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P2010137 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P2010138 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P2010139 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P2010144 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P2010146 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P2010147 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P2010149 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P2010154 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P2010155 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P2010158 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P2010160 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P2010166 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P2010164 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Betty's 100 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P2010173 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P2010174 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P2010176 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P2010180 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P2010184 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P2010185 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P2010189 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P2010187 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P2010190 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P2010193 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P2010194 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Lincoln


Corn Exchange by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cornhill Quarter by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sincil St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Central Market by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Waterside by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

River Witham by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

River Witham Musician by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Waterside by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

High Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

High St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

High St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

High St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

High St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

River Witham by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

High St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

High St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Guildhall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Silver St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Silver St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

High St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Lincoln


High St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Corporation St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

High St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

High St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

High St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Strait by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Strait by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Steep Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Strait by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Steep Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Collection by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Collection by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Collection Cafe by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Collection by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Collection by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lincoln Minster from The Collection by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Collection by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Collection by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Collection by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Collection Cafe by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Collection by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lincoln Minster from The Collection by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Museum of the Moon by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Museum of the Moon by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Museum of the Moon by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Lincoln

The Collection Usher Gallery by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lincoln Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Usher Gallery by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lincoln Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Danesgate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lincoln Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Collection by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Usher Gallery by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Danesgate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Danesgate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Danesgate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Steep Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Danesgate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Steep Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Steep Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Steep Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Magna Carta by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Castle Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos, Kyle and well done :cheers:


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Lincoln

Lincoln Castle by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lincoln Castle by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lincoln Castle by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Castle Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lincoln Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lincoln Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lincoln Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lincoln Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lincoln Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lincoln Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Minster Yard by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lincoln Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lincoln Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lincoln Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lincoln Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lincoln Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lincoln Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lincoln Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lincoln Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lincoln Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, Kyle :cheers:


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Lincoln

P2020202 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P2020207 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P2020203 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P2020209 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P2020215 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P2020211 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P2020216 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P2020219 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P2020221 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P2020220 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P2020228 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P2020231 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P2020233 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P2020235 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P2020242 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P2020246 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P2020249 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P2020253 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P2020254 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P2020257 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Shanghai


Old Town by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Town by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Town by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Town by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Town by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Town by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Town by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Town by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Town by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Town by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Town by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Town by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Town by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Town by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Town by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Town by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Town by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Xinyongan Rd by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fuyou Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Xinyongan Rd by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Jinling Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Jinling Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Jinling Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Jinling Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Yan'an Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Yan'an Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Yan'an Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Yan'an Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Yan'an Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Lincoln


Bishop's Palace by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bishop's Palace by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bishop's Palace by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bishop's Palace by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lincoln Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lincoln Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bishop's Palace by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lincoln Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lincoln Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Priory Gate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Greestone Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lincoln Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lincoln Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Castle Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lincoln by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Steep Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Wordsworth St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Steep Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Steep Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Steep Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P2020309 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Lincoln


Brayford Wharf by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brayford Wharf by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brayford Wharf Footbridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brayford Wharf by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brayford Wharf by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brayford Wharf by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brayford Wharf by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brayford Wharf by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brayford Wharf by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lincoln Minster by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brayford Wharf by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brayford Wharf Footbridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lincoln Minster by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brayford Wharf Footbridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Wigford Way by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cornhill Quarter by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Corn Exchange by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Corn Exchange by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Central Car Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Central Car Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates once again, Kyle :cheers:


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Halifax


Halifax Minster by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Stone Dam Mills by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

War Memorial by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Causey Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Halifax Minster by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Causey Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Halifax Minster by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Causey Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Causey Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Greenwood Mills by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Ring O' Bells Inn by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Halifax Central Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Greenwood Mills by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Halifax Central Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Halifax Central Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Calderdale Industrial Museum by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Halifax Central Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Halifax Central Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Calderdale Industrial Museum by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Halifax Central Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Greenwood Mills by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Charles St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Halifax


Halifax Central Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Piece Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Halifax Central Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Halifax Central Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Halifax Central Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Halifax Central Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Halifax Central Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Halifax Central Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Halifax Central Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Halifax Central Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Halifax Central Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Halifax Central Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Halifax Central Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Halifax Central Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Halifax Central Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Halifax Central Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Halifax Central Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Halifax Central Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Halifax Central Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Piece Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Piece Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Piece Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Piece Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Piece Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photos from Halifax :cheers:


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Halifax

The Piece Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Piece Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Piece Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Piece Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Piece Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Piece Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Piece Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Piece Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Piece Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Piece Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Piece Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Piece Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Piece Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Piece Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Piece Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Piece Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Piece Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Town hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Piece Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Piece Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Piece Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Piece Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Piece Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Piece Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Piece Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Bucharest


Some of the first ones arent great as I was in a taxi


Taxi Ride - Henri Coanda Airport by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Taxi Ride - Unicredit Bank by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Taxi Ride - Unicredit Bank by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Taxi Ride - Calea Griviței by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Taxi Ride - Calea Griviței by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Taxi Ride - Parohia Sfântul Gheorghe Grivița by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Taxi Ride - Parohia Sfântul Gheorghe Grivița by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Taxi Ride - Calea Griviței by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Taxi Ride - Calea Griviței by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Taxi Ride - Calea Griviței by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Taxi Ride - Deloitte by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Taxi Ride - Deloitte by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Taxi Ride - Calea Griviței by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Strada Ion Câmpineanu by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Biserica Kretzulescu by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Strada Ion Câmpineanu by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Strada Ion Câmpineanu by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Strada Ion Câmpineanu by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Strada Ion Câmpineanu by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Strada Ion Câmpineanu by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Bucharest, Kyle :cheers:


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Bucharest


Novotel by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Palatul Telefoanelor by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Palatul Telefoanelor by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Calea Victoriei by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Calea Victoriei by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Piața Odeon by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Piața Odeon by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Calea Victoriei by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Calea Victoriei by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Calea Victoriei by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Strada Constantin Mille by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hotel Capitol by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Calea Victoriei by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P2090778 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Calea Victoriei by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Calea Victoriei by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Calea Victoriei by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Grand Hôtel du Boulevard by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Calea Victoriei by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Calea Victoriei by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Calea Victoriei by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Strada Doamnei by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Calea Victoriei by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Bucharest

Calea Victoriei by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Calea Victoriei by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Calea Victoriei by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

General Directorate of Bucharest Police by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pasajul Macca - Vilacrosse by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pasajul Macca - Vilacrosse by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pasajul Macca - Vilacrosse by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pasajul Macca - Vilacrosse by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pasajul Macca - Vilacrosse by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pasajul Macca - Vilacrosse by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pasajul Macca - Vilacrosse by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pasajul Macca - Vilacrosse by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pasajul Macca - Vilacrosse by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pasajul Macca - Vilacrosse by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pasajul Macca - Vilacrosse by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Banca Națională a României by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Muzeul Băncii Naţionale by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Strada Eugeniu Carada by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Strada Eugeniu Carada by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Strada Eugeniu Carada by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Strada Eugeniu Carada by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates from Bucharest


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Bucharest

Strada Doamnei by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Modernistisches Hochhaus by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Strada Academiei by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Strada Doamnei by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

National Bank of Romania Museum by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Modernistisches Hochhaus by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Strada Academiei by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Modernistisches Hochhaus by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Strada Academiei by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Piaţa Universităţii by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Piaţa Universităţii by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Piaţa Universităţii by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Piaţa Universităţii by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Piaţa Universităţii by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Biserica Sfântul Nicolae fostă Rusă by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Piaţa Universităţii by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Teatrul Naţional Bucureşti by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bulevardul Nicolae Bălcescu by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Teatrul Naţional Bucureşti by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bulevardul Nicolae Bălcescu by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Universitate Underpass by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

InterContinental by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Bucharest


Universitate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Universitate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Parcul TNB by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

InterContinental Bucharest by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Universitate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Universitate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Biserica Sfântul Nicolae fostă Rusă by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Strada Ion Ghica by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Biserica Sfântul Nicolae fostă Rusă by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

National Bank of Romania Museum by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Strada Stavropoleos by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

National Bank of Romania Museum by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Strada Stavropoleos by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Caru' cu Bere by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Caru' cu Bere by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Caru' cu Bere by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Caru' cu Bere by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Caru' cu Bere by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Caru' cu Bere by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Caru' cu Bere by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Halifax


The Piece Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Piece Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Piece Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Piece Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Piece Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Piece Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Piece Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Piece Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Piece Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Piece Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Piece Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Piece Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Piece Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Halifax HQ by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Piece Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Piece Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Piece Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Piece Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Piece Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Piece Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Piece Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Piece Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photos from Halifax and Bucharest :cheers:


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Bucharest

Palace of Parliament by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Palace of Parliament by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Palace of Parliament by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Palace of Parliament by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Palace of Parliament by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Palace of Parliament by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Palace of Parliament by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Palace of Parliament by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Palace of Parliament by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Palace of Parliament by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Palace of Parliament by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Palace of Parliament by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Palace of Parliament by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Palace of Parliament by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Palace of Parliament by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Palace of Parliament by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Palace of Parliament by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Palace of Parliament by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Palace of Parliament by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Palace of Parliament by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Halifax UK

Princess St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Princess St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Burtons Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Crown St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Burtons Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Burtons Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Crown St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Burtons Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Burtons Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Burtons Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Corn Market by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Burtons Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Princess St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Burtons Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Manchester

1 New York St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Mosley St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Charlotte St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Mosley St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Mosley St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Mosley St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Peter&#x27;s Sq. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Peter&#x27;s Sq. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Peter&#x27;s Sq. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Peter&#x27;s Sq. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Peter&#x27;s Sq. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

City Council by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Christmas Market by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Christmas Market by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Kyle


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Nottingham

Old Market Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Market Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Friar Ln. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Market Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Market Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Market Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Market Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Market Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Market Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Beastmarket Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Market Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Market Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. James St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Dukki by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. James St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Maid Marian Way by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Maid Marian Way by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Kyle


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Shanghai

Old Town by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Huxinting Tea House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Town by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Town by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Anping St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Metropole Hotel Rear by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Metropole Hotel Rear by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Jiangxi Middle Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Jiangxi Middle Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Jiangxi Middle Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Shanghai

Jiangxi Middle Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Jiangxi Middle Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Jiangxi Middle Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hankou Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Jiangxi Middle Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Jiujiang Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Jiangxi Middle Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Jiangxi Middle Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Jiangxi Middle Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing E Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing E Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing E Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hongyi Plaza by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Celebrity Commercial Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Celebrity Commercial Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Halifax

Princess St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Crossley St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Princess St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Vue Cinema by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Northgate House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

6th Form Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Northgate House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

6th Form Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Market St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

6th Form Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Kyle


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Shanghai

Nanjing Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Manchester

Christmas Market by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Christmas Market by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Christmas Market by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Christmas Market by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Christmas Market by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Christmas Market by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Christmas Market by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Christmas Market by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Christmas Market by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Christmas Market by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Christmas Market by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Christmas Market by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Midland Hotel by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Mount St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Midland Hotel by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Mount St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Adrift Statue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Midland Hotel by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Peter&#x27;s Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Bucharest


Palace Of Parliament by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Palace Of Parliament by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Palace Of Parliament by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Palace Of Parliament by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Palace Of Parliament by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Palace Of Parliament by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Palace Of Parliament by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Palace Of Parliament by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Palace Of Parliament by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Palace Of Parliament by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Palace Of Parliament by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Palace Of Parliament by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bulevardul Unirii by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Palace Of Parliament by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Strada Izvor by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Strada Izvor by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Strada Izvor by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Strada Izvor by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Strada Izvor by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Halifax UK


Woolshops by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Market St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peice Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peice Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peice Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peice Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peice Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peice Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peice Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peice Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Central Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Central Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Central Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Central Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Central Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Central Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Central Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Central Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Central Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Central Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Nottingham

Kaplan Living by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Maid Marian Way by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Chapel Quarter by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Maid Marian Way by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Upper Parliament St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Upper Parliament St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Derby Rd. Roundabout by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Premier Inn by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Derby Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

City Gate East by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Derby Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

City Gate East by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Derby Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Derby Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Albert Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Derby Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Albert Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Maid Marian Way by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Kyle


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Halifax UK

Horton St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Higgin Lane Antenna by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Eureka! by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Halifax Station by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Eureka! by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nestle Chimney by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Halifax Minster by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Halifax Minster by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Halifax Minster by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

War Memorial by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bailey Hall Bank by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Mulcture Hall Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Bucharest

Strada Izvor by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cathedral Construction by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Ministerul Apărării Naționale by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Palace of Parliament by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cathedral Construction by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cathedral Construction by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cathedral Construction by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Ministerul Apărării Naționale by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

JW Marriott Bucharest Grand Hotel by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Catedrala Mantuirii Neamului Românesc by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Catedrala Mantuirii Neamului Românesc by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cathedral Construction by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Calea 13 Septembrie by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Palace of Parliament by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bulevardul Libertății by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bulevardul Libertății by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Palace of Parliament by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bulevardul Libertății by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bulevardul Libertății by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bulevardul Libertății by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, Kyle


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

London

St. Pancras by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Pancras by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Battle Bridge Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Battle Bridge Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Battle Bridge Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Kings Blv&#x27;d by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pancras Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pancras Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pancras Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pancras Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pancras Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pancras Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pancras Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pancras Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pancras Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pancras Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pancras Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pancras Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pancras Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pancras Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Nottingham

Premier Inn by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Long Row by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

HIgh St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

HIgh St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pelham St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pelham St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Thurland St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Thurland St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fletcher Gate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fletcher Gate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lace Market Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lace Market Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Byard Ln. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fletcher Gate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fletcher Gate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates, Kyle


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Shanghai

Nanjing Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Manchester

Adrift Statue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Peter&#x27;s Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Peter&#x27;s Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Oxford St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Council Offices by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Mosley St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Midland Hotel by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Central Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Peter&#x27;s Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Peter&#x27;s Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Peter&#x27;s Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Peter&#x27;s Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Art Gallery by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Princess St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Chinatown by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Princess St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Portland St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Portland St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Manchester One by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Portland St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Hexham

Wentworth Pl. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Wentworth Pl. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Wentworth Pl. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Wentworth Pl. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Wentworth Pl. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Garden House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hallgate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hallgate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hallgate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hallgate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hallgate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hallgate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hallgate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Moot Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Moot Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Market Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Forum by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Forum by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Market Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Market Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Bucharest

Piața Constituției by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Piața Constituției by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Piața Constituției by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bulevardul Unirii by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hooded Crow by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hooded Crow by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bulevardul Unirii by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Piata Unirii by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Piata Unirii by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Piata Unirii by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Piata Unirii by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

National Library of Romania by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Piata Unirii by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Piata Unirii by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Piata Unirii by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Piata Unirii by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Piata Unirii by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Unirea Shopping Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Strada Halelor by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Strada Halelor by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Nottingham

Nottingham Contemporary by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

High Pavement by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pitcher &amp; Piano by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nottingham Contemporary by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pitcher &amp; Piano by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pitcher &amp; Piano by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

High Pavement by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

High Pavement by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

High Pavement by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

National Justice Museum by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

High Pavement by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Church of St Mary the Virgin by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Church of St Mary the Virgin by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Church of St Mary the Virgin by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

High Pavement by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Commerce Sq by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Church of St Mary the Virgin by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

High Pavement by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Church of St Mary the Virgin by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Short Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Kyle


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

London

Pancras Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pancras Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pancras Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Kings Boulevard by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Kings Boulevard by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pancras Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pancras Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Granary Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Granary Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Regent&#x27;s Canal by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Granary Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Kings Boulevard by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Granary Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Granary Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Coal Office by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Coal Office by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Coal Drops Yard by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Coal Drops Yard by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Coal Drops Yard by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Coal Drops Yard by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Hexham

Market Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Market Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Market St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Market Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Market St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Market Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Market St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hexham Abbey by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Market St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P2080878 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Market St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Market St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Market St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Market St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hexham House Grounds by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Market St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hexham House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hexham House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hexham House Grounds by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hexham House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Shanghai

Guangxi Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shimao International Plaza by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Guizhou Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shimao International Plaza by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shimao International Plaza by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shimao International Plaza by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shimao International Plaza by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shimao International Plaza by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

People&#x27;s Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

People&#x27;s Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Xizang Middle Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Agile International Plaza by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Manchester

Portland St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Portland St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Portland St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Portland St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Mercure Hotel by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

New York St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Mercure Hotel by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Mercure Hotel by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Piccadilly by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Newton St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Newton St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brewer St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Burlington House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Astley by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Tariff St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Ducie St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Ducie St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Ducie St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Ducie St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Ducie St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Bucharest

Bulevardul Ion C. Brătianu by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Biserica Bărăţiei-SF. Maria a Harurilor by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Biserica Bărăţiei-SF. Maria a Harurilor by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bulevardul Ion C. Brătianu by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bulevardul Ion C. Brătianu by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Colțea Hospital by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bulevardul Ion C. Brătianu by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Biserica Colței by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Colțea Hospital by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

InterContinental Bucharest by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Biserica Colței by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bulevardul Ion C. Brătianu by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Parcul Colțea by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Parcul Colțea by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bulevardul Ion C. Brătianu by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

National Bank of Romania Museum by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Strada Doamnei by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Strada Doamnei by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

National Bank of Romania Museum by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Calea Victoriei by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Hexham

Hexham House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hexham Abbey by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hexham Abbey by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hexham Abbey by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hexham Abbey by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Beaumont St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hexham Abbey by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hexham Community Church by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Priestpopple by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St Mary&#x27;s Chare by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St Mary&#x27;s Chare by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St Mary&#x27;s Chare by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St Mary&#x27;s Chare by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fore St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

London

Coal Drops Yard by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Coal Drops Yard by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Coal Drops Yard by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Coal Drops Yard by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Coal Drops Yard by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Coal Drops Yard by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Coal Drops Yard by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Coal Drops Yard by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Coal Drops Yard by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Coal Drops Yard by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Coal Drops Yard by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Coal Drops Yard by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Coal Drops Yard by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Coal Drops Yard by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Coal Drops Yard by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Coal Drops Yard by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Coal Drops Yard by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lewis Cubitt Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lewis Cubitt Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Coal Drops Yard by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Nottingham

Stoney St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Stoney St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Stoney St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Stoney St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Stoney St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Stoney St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Broadway by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Stoney St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Broadway by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Stoney St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Broadway by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Broadway by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Broadway by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Broadway by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Broadway by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Broadway by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Mary&#x27;s Gate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Mary&#x27;s Gate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Mary&#x27;s Gate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Mary&#x27;s Gate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Bucharest

Calea Victoriei by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Calea Victoriei by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Calea Victoriei by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Calea Victoriei by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Calea Victoriei by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Strada Doamnei by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Strada Smârdan by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Strada Smârdan by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Strada Smârdan by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Strada Smârdan by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nomad Skybar by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Strada Smârdan by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Strada Șelari by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Strada Șelari by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Strada Șelari by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Strada Șelari by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Strada Covaci by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Strada Covaci by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

National Bank of Romania by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Hexham

Fore St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fore St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fore St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fore St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Priestpopple by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Priestpopple by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Priestpopple by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Priestpopple by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Priestpopple by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Wentworth Pl. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Wells UK

Wells Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Wells Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bishop&#x27;s Palace by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bishop&#x27;s Palace by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bishop&#x27;s Palace by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bishop&#x27;s Palace by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bishop&#x27;s Palace by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bishop&#x27;s Palace by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great. very nice updates; Kyle


----------



## Proyectos JORVE Reformas (Jun 24, 2020)

Vivir la arquitectura,si no es así,¿para que?


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Wells

Preist Row by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Cuthbert&#x27;s by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Cuthbert St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Cuthbert&#x27;s by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

High St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

High St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

High St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Broad St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

High St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

High St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Market Pl. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Market Pl. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Bishop&#x27;s Eye by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Wells Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Wells Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Wells Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Wells Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Wells Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Wells Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cathedral School Music Faculty by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, Kyle


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Shanghai

Qufu Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Qufu Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Qufu Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Qufu Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Qufu Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Qufu Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Qufu Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Qufu Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Qufu Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Qufu Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Qufu Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Qufu Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Qufu Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Qufu Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Guoqing Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Guoqing Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Qufu Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Qufu Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Qufu Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Qufu Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Qufu Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Scarborough

Harcourt Pl. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Palm Court by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Nicholas by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Grand Hotel by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Grand Hotel by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Grand Hotel by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Grand Hotel by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Grand Hotel by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cliff Bridge Terrace by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Spa Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Scarborough by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Grand Hotel by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Nicholas by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Spa Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Spa Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Nicholas Cafe by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Rotunda by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Museum Terrace by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Spa Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Scarborough by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, Kyle


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

London

Euston Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Halo Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cartwright Gardens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cartwright Gardens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cartwright Gardens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

One Cartwright Gardens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

One Cartwright Gardens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

One Cartwright Gardens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cartwright Gardens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

One Cartwright Gardens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

One Cartwright Gardens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

One Cartwright Gardens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cartwright Gardens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cartwright Gardens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cartwright Gardens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cartwright Gardens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

One Cartwright Gardens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

One Cartwright Gardens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

One Cartwright Gardens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

One Cartwright Gardens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Scarborough

Scarborough Lighthouse by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Scarborough Harbour by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Scarborough by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Scarborough by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Scarborough Roundabout by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Scarborough by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cliff Bay Terrace by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Spa Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Scarborough by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Scarborough by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Scarborough by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Scarborough by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Scarborough by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Grand Hotel by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Grand Hotel by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Tramway by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bar St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Westborough by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Newborough by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

London

Marchmont St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cartwright Gardens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Leigh St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Marchmont St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Marchmont St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Marchmont St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Brunswick Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Brunswick Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Marchmont St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Brunswick Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Brunswick Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Brunswick Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Coram St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Brunswick Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Brunswick Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Brunswick Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Brunswick Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Brunswick Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Brunswick Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Brunswick Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Scarborough UK

Westborough by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Westborough by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Westborough by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Westborough by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Westborough by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Westborough by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Westborough by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

York Pl. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Westborough by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Westborough by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Scarborough Borough Council by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria Statue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Nicholas St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Spa Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Scarborough Beach by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Scarborough Beach by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Scarborough Beach by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Scarborough Beach by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Scarborough Castle by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Spa Chalet by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Worksop

The Waterfront by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Waterfront by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cuckoo Wharf by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cuckoo Wharf by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Chesterfield Canal by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Chesterfield Canal by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Chesterfield Canal by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Chesterfield Canal by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Chesterfield Canal by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Chesterfield Canal by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Chesterfield Canal by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Chesterfield Canal by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Canal Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Flour Mills by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Creative Village by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Flour Mills by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Creative Village by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Creative Village by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Creative Village by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Flour Mills by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Wells, UK

Wells Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cathedral School Music Faculty by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Wells Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Wells Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Wells Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Wells Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cathedral School Music Faculty by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Wells Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Wells Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Wells Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Andrew St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Wells Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Andrew St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Andrew St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Vicars Cl. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Vicars Cl. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Vicars Cl. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Vicars Cl. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Vicars Cl. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Vicars Cl. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Chesterfield UK

Saltergate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Saltergate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Saltergate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Elder Way by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Elder Way by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Elder Way by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Elder Way by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Elder Way by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Knifesmithgate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Knifesmithgate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Knifesmithgate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Knifesmithgate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Shambles by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Shambles by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Shambles by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Shambles by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Market Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Market Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Low Pavement by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Low Pavement by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Shanghai

Guoqing Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Guoqing Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Guoqing Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Guoqing Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Guoqing Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Guoqing Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Guoqing Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Guoqing Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Guoqing Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Guoqing Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Guoqing Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Guoqing Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Guoqing Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Guoqing Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Guoqing Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Menggu Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Menggu Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Menggu Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Menggu Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Guoqing Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Travemunde

Strandpromenade by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Vorderreihe by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Vorderreihe by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Vorderreihe by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Vorderreihe by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Kurgartenstraße by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Kurgartenstraße by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Kurgartenstraße by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Kurgartenstraße by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Kurgartenstraße by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Kurgartenstraße by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Kurgartenstraße by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Kurgartenstraße by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Kurgartenstraße by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Kurgartenstraße by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Kurgartenstraße by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Kurgartenstraße by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Kurgartenstraße by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Kurgartenstraße by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Kurgartenstraße by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Worksop UK (Lockdown)

Bus Station by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bridge Pl. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The French Horn by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Priory by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Ashes Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Memorial Ave. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Raymoth Ln. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Canch by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Priory Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Canch by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Priory by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Darfoulds by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bridge Pl. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Van Dyk by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Beaver Pl. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bridge Pl. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Asda by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bridge Pl. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Harley Gallery by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Clumber by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

London

Brunswick Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brunswick Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brunswick Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brunswick Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brunswick Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brunswick Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brunswick Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brunswick Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brunswick Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brunswick Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brunswick Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brunswick Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brunswick Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brunswick Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brunswick Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brunswick Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brunswick Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bernard St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bernard St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brunswick Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Kyle


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Chesterfield UK

Low Pavement by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Market Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sun Inn by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sun Inn by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shentall Gardens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Magistrates Court by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Magistrates Court by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shentall Gardens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Magistrates Court by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Magistrates Court by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Chesterfield Council by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Magistrates Court by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Post Office by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Post Office by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Queens Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Queens Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Queens Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Queens Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Queens Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

W Bars by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once more, Kyle


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Cheddar UK

Cheddar by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cheddar by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cheddar Gorge Cheese Company by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cheddar Gorge Cheese Company by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cheddar Gorge Cheese Company by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cheddar Gorge Cheese Company by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cheddar by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cheddar by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cheddar by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cheddar by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cheddar by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cheddar by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cheddar by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cheddar by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cheddar by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cheddar by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cheddar by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cheddar by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cheddar by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cheddar by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Shanghai

Menggu Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Haining Rd. Flats by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Haining Rd. Flats by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Xizang N Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Haining Rd. Flats by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Xizang N Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Haining Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Haining Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Beizhan Residential District by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Haining Rd. Flats by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Haining Rd. Flats by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Beizhan Residential District by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Haining Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Menggu Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Menggu Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Xizang N Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Joy City by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Joy City by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Joy City by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Joy City by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Kyle


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Worksop UK

The Priory by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The French Horn by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Priory Gatehouse by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Van Dyks by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Canch by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Ryton St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Worksop Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lime Tree Avenue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Priory Gatehouse by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Priory Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Memorial Gardens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Post Office by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Priory by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bridge Pl. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Darfoulds by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Ryton St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cuckoo Wharf by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Memorial Gardens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Clumber Chapel by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Scarborough UK

Scarborough Harbour by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Scarborough Harbour by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Scarborough Harbour by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Scarborough Harbour by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Scarborough Harbour by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Scarborough Lighthouse by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Scarborough Harbour by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Scarborough Lighthouse by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Scarborough Lighthouse by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Scarborough Harbour by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Foreshore Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Grand Hotel by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Scarborough Castle by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Scarborough Council by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Nicholas Gardens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Palm Court by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Crescent by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Somerset Terrace by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

York Pl. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

York Pl. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice thread/photos! Didn't know there was a town called Cheddar in the UK, it looks nice. 
In the UK I have been to London, Birmingham, Manchester, Liverpool, Leeds and York and loved it! Hope to go Shanghai next year if everything goes well.


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Nightsky said:


> Nice thread/photos! Didn't know there was a town called Cheddar in the UK, it looks nice.
> In the UK I have been to London, Birmingham, Manchester, Liverpool, Leeds and York and loved it! Hope to go Shanghai next year if everything goes well.


Thank you!

Yeah, Cheddar is where the cheese originally comes from, Ive got some more photos of it on the way, its situated partialliy in Cheddar Gorge which is why there are so many big cliffs around

Shanghai is a very interesting city there are so many contrasts there, really enjoyed it!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Great to know, I always thought that Cheddar cheese was French!


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Nightsky said:


> Great to know, I always thought that Cheddar cheese was French!


No, its pure west country England, I actually bought some chesse there that is aged in the caves of the gorge. Was amazing!


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Lincoln UK

High St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

High St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

High St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

High St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

High St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

High St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

High St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

High St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Saltergate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Silver St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Corporation St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Corporation St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

High St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

High St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Strait by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Strait by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Strait by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Steep Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Steep Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Steep Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

London

The Fitzroy by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Oxford St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Oxford St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Oxford St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Oxford St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Oxford St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Oxford St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Regent St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Regent St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Regent St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Regent St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Regent St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Regent St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Regent St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Maddox St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Maddox St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Maddox St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Maddox St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Regent St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Regent St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Travemunde

Pier 3 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Vorderreihe by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Jahrmarktstraße by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pier 3 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Oriana - Travemunde by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Oriana - Travemunde by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Travemunde by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Travemunde by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Travemunde by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Travemunde by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Travemunde by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Travemunde by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Travemunde by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Travemunde by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Travemunde by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Travemunde by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Travemunde by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Travemunde by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Travemunde by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Travemunde by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Shanghai

Joy City by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Joy City by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Joy City by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Joy City by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Joy City by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Joy City by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Joy City by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Joy City by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Joy City by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Joy City by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Joy City by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Xizang N Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Xizang N Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Joy City by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Xizang N Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Joy City by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Xizang N Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Xizang N Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Xizang Rd. Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Suzhou River by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Leeds UK

Harewood St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria Gate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria Gate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria Gate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria Gate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria Gate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria Gate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria Gate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria Gate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria Gate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria Gate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria Gate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria Gate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria Gate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Harewood St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Harewood St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Vicar Ln. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Kirkgate Market by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Vicar Ln. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Kirkgate Market by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Interesting to see images of Lincoln. It looks lovely!


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

openlyJane said:


> Interesting to see images of Lincoln. It looks lovely!


Yes Lincoln is a lovely city, I like to visit as often as I can


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Cheddar UK

Cheddar Gorge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cheddar Gorge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cheddar Gorge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cheddar Gorge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cheddar Gorge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cheddar Gorge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cheddar Gorge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cheddar Gorge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cheddar by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cheddar by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Lincoln UK

Steep Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Steep Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Steep Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Steep Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Steep Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Wordsworth St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Steep Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Castle Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Castle Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Castle Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Castle Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Castle Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Castle Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Castle Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P2190450 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Castle Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Castle Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Castle Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lincoln Castle by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lincoln Castle by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Scarborough UK

York Pl. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Stephen Joseph Theatre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Stephen Joseph Theatre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Stephen Joseph Theatre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pavillion House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Scarborough station by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pavillion House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Stephen Joseph Theatre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Stephen Joseph Theatre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Stephen Joseph Theatre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Scarborough station by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Stephen Joseph Theatre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Scarborough station by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Stephen Joseph Theatre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Scarborough station by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Westborough by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Stephen Joseph Theatre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pavillion House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pavillion House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Albemarle Crescent by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Worksop UK

Creative Village by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Flour Mills by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Flour Mills by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Canal Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Flour Mills by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Canal Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Canal Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Canal Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Canal Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Priorswell Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Canch by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Canch by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Canch by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Canch by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Beaver Pl. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Former Gas Offices by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Former Gas Offices by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Former Gas Offices by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Church Walk by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cuckoo Wharf by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

London

Liberty by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Liberty by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Liberty House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Kingly St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Kingly St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Kingly St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Kingly St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Carnaby St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Kingly St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Beak St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

5 Bridle Lane by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

5 Bridle Lane by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

5 Bridle Lane by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

5 Bridle Lane by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

5 Bridle Lane by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Beak St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Beak St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Great Windmill St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Great Windmill St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sophie&#x27;s Soho by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, Kyle


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Shanghai

Xizang Rd by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Radisson Blu by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Suzhou River by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Xizang Rd by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Xizang Rd by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Xizang Rd by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shimao International Plaza by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fengyang Rd by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shimao International Plaza by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shimao International Plaza by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shimao International Plaza by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nanjing W Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Xizang Rd by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Xizang Rd by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Xizang Rd by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Xizang Rd by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Xizang Rd by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Jiujiang Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Raffles City by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shimao International Plaza by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Bristol UK

Bristol Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Narrow Quay by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Narrow Quay by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pero&#x27;s Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Anchor Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Narrow Quay by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Narrow Quay by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cabot Circus by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cabot Circus by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cabot Circus by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cabot Circus by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cabot Circus by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Penn St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Penn St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Broadmead by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Odeon Bristol by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fairfax St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bristol Canal by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bristol Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bristol Canal by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Some nice images of Bristol.

Worksop looks like a solid, handsome sort of town.


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

openlyJane said:


> Some nice images of Bristol.
> 
> Worksop looks like a solid, handsome sort of town.


Thanks, I've got loads of bristol!

Worksop is my hometown, and is really on its knees right now, its got some nice buildings but like so many towns it really needs investment.


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Leeds UK

Kirkgate Market by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Call Ln. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

New Market St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

New Market St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Corn Exchange by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Corn Exchange by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Corn Exchange by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Corn Exchange by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Corn Exchange by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Corn Exchange by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Corn Exchange by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Aire St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Aire St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Central Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Central Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Whitehall Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Whitehall Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Central Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

River Aire by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Leeds Canal by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Lincoln UK

Lincoln Castle by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lincoln Castle by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lincoln Castle by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lincoln Castle by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lincoln Castle by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lincoln Crown Court by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lincoln Castle by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lincoln Castle by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lincoln Castle by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lincoln Crown Court by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lincoln Castle by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lincoln Crown Court by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lincoln Castle by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lincoln Castle by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lincoln Crown Court by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lincoln Crown Court by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lincoln Crown Court by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lincoln Crown Court by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lincoln Castle by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lincoln Crown Court by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Scarborough UK

Crescent Hotel by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brunswick Shopping Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Tramway by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bar St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Rotunda by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Museum Terrace by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Valley Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Valley Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Grand by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Scarborough by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Scarborough by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Scarborough by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Scarborough by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Scarborough by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Scarborough by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Scarborough by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Scarborough by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bland&#x27;s Cliff by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Scarborough by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Scarborough by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Edinburgh UK

Edinburgh Castle by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Edinburgh Castle by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Edinburgh Castle by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Argyle House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Argyle House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

King&#x27;s Stables Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Edinburgh Castle by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

King&#x27;s Stables Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Argyle House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Johnston Terrace by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Edinburgh Castle by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Johnston Terrace by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

King&#x27;s Stables Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

King&#x27;s Stables Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Grassmarket by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Grassmarket by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Grassmarket by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

National Library of Scotland by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cowgate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Worksop UK

Church Walk by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cuckoo Wharf by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bridge Pl. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cuckoo Wharf by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bridge Court by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Watson Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bridge Court by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bridge Pl. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bridge Pl. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Priory Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bridge Pl. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bridge Pl. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bridge Pl. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bridge Pl. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Priory Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Priory Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Priory Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Priory Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

London

Shaftesbury Avenue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shaftesbury Avenue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shaftesbury Avenue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shaftesbury Avenue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shaftesbury Avenue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Apollo Theatre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Gielgud Theatre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Rupert St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Rupert St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Piccadilly Circus by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Piccadilly Circus by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Piccadilly Circus by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Piccadilly Circus by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Piccadilly Circus by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Piccadilly Circus by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Piccadilly Circus by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Piccadilly Circus by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Piccadilly Circus by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Regent St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Regent St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

hella good said:


> A few *London* snippets, mostly from a Black and white series I did a few years ago
> 
> 
> Fitting by saturns-stingray, on Flickr
> ...


Great...!!!


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Shanghai

Moore Memorial Church by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shanghai Urban Planning Exhibition Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Moore Memorial Church by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Moore Memorial Church by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Xizang Middle Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Raffles City by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Xizang Middle Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Raffles City by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Raffles City by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Raffles City by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Raffles City by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Raffles City by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Raffles City by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Raffles City by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Raffles City by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Raffles City by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Raffles City by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Raffles City by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Xizang Middle Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Xizang Middle Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again and well done


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Bristol UK

Bristol Canal by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Baldwin St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Baldwin St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bristol harbour by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bristol harbour by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bristol harbour by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bristol harbour by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bristol harbour by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bristol harbour by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bristol harbour by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bristol harbour by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pero&#x27;s Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bristol harbour by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bristol harbour by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bristol harbour by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Narrow Quay by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bristol harbour by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bristol harbour by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bristol harbour by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

M Shed by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Leeds UK

Tower Works by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Leeds Canal by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Leeds Canal by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Tower Works by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Tower Works by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Candle House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Candle House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Doubletree by Hilton by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Candle House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Doubletree by Hilton by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Granary Wharf by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Doubletree by Hilton by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Watermans Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bridgewater Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Granary Wharf by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Watermans Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Granary Wharf by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Granary Wharf by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Watermans Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Granary Wharf by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Oxford UK

George St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

New Theatre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

George St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

George St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cornmarket St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cornmarket St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cornmarket St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cornmarket St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Michael at the Gate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cornmarket St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Michael at the Gate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cornmarket St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cornmarket St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cornmarket St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Ship St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cornmarket St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Ship St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cornmarket St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cornmarket St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cornmarket St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again and well done


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Lincoln UK

Lincoln Castle by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lincoln Castle by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Union Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lincoln Castle by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lincoln Castle by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lincoln Castle by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lincoln Castle by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lincoln Castle by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lincoln Castle by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lincoln Castle by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lincoln Castle by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Castle Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bailgate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bailgate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bailgate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Gordon Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Paul&#x27;s Ln. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Paul&#x27;s Ln. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Westgate Water Tower by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Gordon Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Scarborough UK

North Bay by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

North Bay by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

North Bay Promenade by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Sands by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peasholm Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peasholm Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peasholm Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peasholm Gap by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peasholm Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peasholm Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peasholm Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peasholm Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peasholm Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peasholm Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peasholm Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peasholm Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peasholm Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peasholm Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peasholm Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peasholm Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

London 

Piccadilly Circus by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Regent St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Regent St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Piccadilly Circus by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Regent St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Piccadilly Circus by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Piccadilly Circus by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Regent St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Regent St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Regent St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Regent St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Regent St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Regent St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Regent St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Regent St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Regent St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Regent St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Regent St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Regent St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Regent St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once more


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Shanghai

Xizang Middle Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Xizang Middle Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shanghai Urban Planning Exhibition Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Xizang Middle Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Raffles City by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Xizang Middle Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shimao Plaza by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Raffles City by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

People&#x27;s Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

People&#x27;s Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shimao Plaza by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

People&#x27;s Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

People&#x27;s Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

People&#x27;s Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

People&#x27;s Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

People&#x27;s Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Radisson Blu by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

People&#x27;s Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

People&#x27;s Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

People&#x27;s Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Bristol UK

M Shed by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cormorant by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Arnolfini Gallery by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cormorant by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bristol Harbour by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

M Shed by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Princes Wharf Crane by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Princes Wharf Crane by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Princes Wharf Crane by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Princes Wharf Crane by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

M Shed by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bristol Harbour by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bristol Harbour by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bristol Harbour by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bristol Harbour by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

M Shed by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cargo by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cargo by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cargo by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Wapping Wharf by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice images from Bristol. The harbour really buzzes in the summer.


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

openlyJane said:


> Nice images from Bristol. The harbour really buzzes in the summer.


It certainly does, it's lovely, the above pictures were on a bit of a rainy day but the days after were lovely


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Leeds UK

Granary Wharf by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Granary Wharf by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Granary Wharf by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Granary Wharf by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Granary Wharf by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Granary Wharf by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bridgewater Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Leeds Sation by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

River Aire by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Railway arches by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Trinity by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Trinity by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

County Arcade by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

County Arcade by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

County Arcade by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

County Arcade by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

County Arcade by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria Gate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria Gate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria Gate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, Kyle


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Oxford UK

Cornmarket St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cornmarket St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cornmarket St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cornmarket St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cornmarket St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cornmarket St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

High St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Carfax Tower by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Carfax Tower by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Queen St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

High St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

High St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

High St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

High St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

High St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

High St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

High St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

High St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

High St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

High St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Worksop UK

The French Horn by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Canch by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bridge Pl. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Canch by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Unicorn by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Worksop Train Station by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cuckoo Wharf by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Potter St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Priory Church by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bridge Pl. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bridge Pl. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Priory Gatehouse by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bridge Pl. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Memorial Ave. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Gas Offices by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Van Dyks by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Park St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bridge Pl. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Canch by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, Kyle


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Lincoln UK

Castle Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Steep Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Steep Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Castle Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Steep Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Steep Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Christ&#x27;s Hospital Terrace by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Steep Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Steep Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Strait by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Guildhall St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Guildhall St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P2190596 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Guildhall St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brayford Wharf by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brayford Wharf by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brayford Wharf by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brayford Wharf by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brayford Wharf by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brayford Wharf by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Scarborough UK

Peasholm Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peasholm Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peasholm Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peasholm Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peasholm Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peasholm Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peasholm Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peasholm Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Sands by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

North Bay by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Eastborough by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Eastborough by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Eastborough by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Scarborough Market by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Eastborough by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

London

Regent St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Regent St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Regent St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Regent St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Maddox St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Maddox St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Great Malborouogh St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Great Malborouogh St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Regent St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Regent St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Oxford Circus by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Oxford Circus by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Pancras by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Pancras by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Kings Cross by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Pancras by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Euston Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Kings Cross by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Lighthouse by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Embankment by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Durham UK

Freemans Pl. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Freemans Pl. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

HM Passport Office by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Freemans Pl. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Riverwalk by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

HM Passport Office by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Millennium Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Millburngate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Millburngate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Riverwalk by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Millennium Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Gala Theatre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Gala Theatre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Millennium Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Gala Theatre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Gala Theatre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Millennium Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Millennium Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Clayport Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Millennium Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates, Kyle


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Shanghai

People&#x27;s Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

People&#x27;s Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

People&#x27;s Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Central Plaza by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

People&#x27;s Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

People&#x27;s Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

People&#x27;s Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

People&#x27;s Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

People&#x27;s Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

People&#x27;s Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

People&#x27;s Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

People&#x27;s Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

People&#x27;s Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

People&#x27;s Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

People&#x27;s Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

People&#x27;s Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

People&#x27;s Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

People&#x27;s Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Raffles City by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Guanxi N Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Deleted


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Leeds UK

Victoria Gate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria Gate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria Gate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria Gate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria Gate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria Gate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria Gate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria Gate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Quarry Hill Campus by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria Gate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria Gate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria Gate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Oxford

All Saints Church by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Turl St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

High St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

High St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Mary&#x27;s Passage by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Mary&#x27;s Church by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Mary&#x27;s Passage by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Mary&#x27;s Passage by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Mary&#x27;s Church by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Mary&#x27;s Passage by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Mary&#x27;s Passage by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Mary&#x27;s Passage by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Mary&#x27;s Passage by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Mary&#x27;s Church by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Mary&#x27;s Church by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Mary&#x27;s Church by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Mary&#x27;s Church by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Mary&#x27;s Passage by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Mary&#x27;s Passage by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Worksop UK

Memorial Ave. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Canch by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Priory by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bridge Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Potter St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Savoy by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Memorial by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Unicorn by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Canch by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Potter St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bridge Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Park St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Memorial Ave. Gardens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bridge Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Canch by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bridge Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Dock Rd by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Clumber by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Kyle


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Lincoln UK

Brayford Wharf by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brayford Wharf by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brayford Wharf by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brayford Wharf by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

University Of Lincoln by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

University Of Lincoln by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

University Of Lincoln by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

University Of Lincoln by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

University Of Lincoln by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brayford Wharf by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brayford Wharf by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brayford Wharf by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brayford Wharf by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brayford Wharf by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brayford Wharf by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brayford Wharf by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brayford Wharf Footbridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brayford Wharf Footbridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brayford Wharf Footbridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

179 High St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

London

Jubilee Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Thames by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

City Of London by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Jubilee Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Embankment Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

City Of London by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Shard by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

City Of London by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

London Skyline by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

London Skyline by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

London Skyline by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

London Skyline by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

National Theatre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Southbank Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Casson Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Southbank by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

National Theatre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hungerford Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria Embankment by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Adelphi by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates, Kyle


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Durham UK

Gala Theatre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Nicholas Church by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Leazes Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Claypath by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Market Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Boots Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Boots Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Nicholas Church by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Neptune by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Boots Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Prince Bishops by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Market Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Nicholas Church by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Neptune by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Market Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Market Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Saddler St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Saddler St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Saddler St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Prince Bishops by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, Kyle


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Shanghai

Fuzhou Rd by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fuzhou Rd by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fuzhou Rd by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fuzhou Rd by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fuzhou Rd by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fuzhou Rd by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fuzhou Rd by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Henan Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fuzhou Rd by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fuzhou Rd by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fuzhou Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fuzhou Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Jianshe Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fuzhou Rd by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P1500864 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Jianshe Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fuzhou Rd by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Bund by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Bund by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Bund by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, Kyle


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Bristol UK

Park St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Park St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Banksy&#x27;s well hung lover by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Frogmore St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Park St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Park St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Wills Memorial Tower by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Wills Memorial Tower by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Queens Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Wills Memorial Tower by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Queens Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Wills Memorial Tower by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Wills Memorial Tower by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bristol Museum by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Browns by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Queens Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Queens Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Browns by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Queens Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Berkeley Sq. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, Kyle


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Oxford UK

Radcliffe Camera by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Radcliffe Sq. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Radcliffe Camera by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Radcliffe Sq. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Radcliffe Camera by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Church of St. Mary by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Radcliffe Camera by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Radcliffe Camera by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

All Souls College by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Church of St. Mary by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Radcliffe Sq. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

All Souls College by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

All Souls College by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

All Souls College by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

All Souls College by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

All Souls College by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Radcliffe Camera by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Church of St. Mary by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Radcliffe Sq. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Radcliffe Sq. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Worksop UK

The Unicorn by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Canch by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Newcastle Avenue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Carlton House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Potter St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Canch by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bridge Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Worksop Station by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Corner House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Priory Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Ryton St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Worksop Station by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Priory by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bridge Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

London

Southbank by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Waterloo Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Casson Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Royal Festival Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Royal Festival Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Royal Festival Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Southbank Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Southbank Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Southbank Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Southbank Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Southbank by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

National Theatre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

National Theatre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

National Theatre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

National Theatre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

National Theatre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

National Theatre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Thames bone by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Thames by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria Embankment by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Kyle


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Durham UK

Saddler St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Saddler St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Elvet Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Elvet Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Saddler St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Elvet Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Elvet Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Elvet Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Saddler St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Saddler St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Saddler St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Saddler St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Saddler St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Owengate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Owengate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Durham Castle by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Durham Castle by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Owengate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Owengate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Durham Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Chester UK

New Crane St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

New Crane St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Watergate St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Watergate St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Watergate St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Watergate St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Stanley Palace by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Stanley Palace by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Watergate St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Guild by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Watergate St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Watergate St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Watergate St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Watergate St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Watergate St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Watergate St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Watergate St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Watergate St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Watergate St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Watergate St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, Kyle


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Shanghai

HSBC Bank by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Bund by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pudong by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pudong by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pudong by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pudong by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Bund by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pudong by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pudong by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pudong by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Customs House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Bund by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pudong by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pudong by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pudong by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Bund by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Bund by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Bund by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Bund by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Bund by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Bristol UK

Cabot Tower by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Charlotte St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

View from Brandon Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brandon Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cabot Tower by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

View from Brandon Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brandon Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

View from Brandon Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cabot Tower by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brandon Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cabot Tower by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cabot Tower by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cabot Tower by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cabot Tower by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

View from Brandon Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

View from Brandon Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

View from Brandon Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

View from Brandon Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brandon Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cabot Tower by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Oxford UK

Radcliffe Camera by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Radcliffe Camera by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Radcliffe Camera by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Catte St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Radcliffe Sq. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Radcliffe Sq. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hertford College by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hertford College by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hertford College by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bodleian Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bodleian Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hertford College by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Catte St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Catte St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bodleian Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bodleian Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bodleian Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bodleian Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bodleian Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bodleian Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, Kyle


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

London

Waterloo Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Southbank by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Southbank by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

National Theatre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

National Theatre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

IBM Southbank by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

National Theatre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Thames Studios by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Southbank by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

One Blackfriars by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Southbank by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

One Blackfriars by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Thames Herring Gull by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

City of London by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Southbank by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Thames Herring Gulls by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Southbank by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Southbank by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

OXO Tower by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

City of London by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Durham UK

Durham Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Palace Green by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Owengate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Palace Green by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Durham Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Durham Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Durham Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Durham Union Society by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Durham Union Society by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Durham Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Durham Castle by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Owengate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Owengate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Owengate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Saddler St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Saddler St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Saddler St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Saddler St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Prince Bishop&#x27;s Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Prince Bishop&#x27;s Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Chester UK

Watergate St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Watergate St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Watergate St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Watergate St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Watergate St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Eastgate St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bridge St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bridge St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bridge St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bridge St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bridge St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bridge St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Eastgate St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Eastgate St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Eastgate St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Eastgate St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Eastgate St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Northgate St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Eastgate St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Eastgate St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again and well done


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Edinburgh

Augustine United Church by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

George IV Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Candlemaker Row by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cowgatehead by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Grassmarket by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Grassmarket by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Grassmarket by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Grassmarket by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Grassmarket by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Edinburgh Castle by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Grassmarket by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Grassmarket by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

West Bow by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

West Bow by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Upper Bow by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Tolbooth Kirk by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Witchery by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Camera Obscura by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Castlehill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Castle Wynd N by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Stockholm, Sweden

Stockholm Archipelago by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Stockholm Archipelago by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Stockholm Archipelago by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Stockholm Archipelago by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nyboda Holme by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nyboda Holme by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Osteraker by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Osteraker by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Osteraker by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nykvarns Marina by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Osteraker by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Osteraker by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Osteraker by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Osteraker by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Osteraker by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Osteraker by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Osteraker by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Osteraker by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Osteraker by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Osteraker by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Stockholm


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Shanghai

Pudong by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pudong by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Bund by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Bund by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Huangpu Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pudong by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Huangpu Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Monument to the People's Heroes by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Monument to the People's Heroes by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Bund Historical Museum by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Bund Historical Museum by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Monument to the People's Heroes by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Huangpu River by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Suzhou Creek by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Huangpu River by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Monument to the People's Heroes by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Huangpu River by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Huangpu Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Huangpu Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Huangpu Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Bristol UK

Brandon Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brandon Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brandon Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brandon Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brandon Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brandon Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bristol Canal by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bristol Canal by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bristol Canal by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bristol Canal by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bristol Canal by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bristol Canal by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Harbour Inlet by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Harbour Inlet by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Harbour Inlet by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bristol Canal by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Broken Dock by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bristol Canal by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bristol Canal by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bristol Canal by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

London

St. Paul's Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Southbank by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

22 Bishopsgate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sea Containers House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

River Court West by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

One Blackfriars by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

One Blackfriars by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

One Blackfriars by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

One Blackfriars by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

One Blackfriars by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Southbank Tower by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Blackfriars Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

One Blackfriars by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

River Court West by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

One Blackfriars by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Blackfriars Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Blackfriars Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Blackfriars Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Blackfriars Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Blackfriars Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Oxford, UK

Bodleian Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bodleian Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bodleian Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bodleian Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Clarendon Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Clarendon Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Sheldonian Theatre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hertford College by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bridge of Sighs by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Oxford Martin School by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Sheldonian Theatre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

History of Science Museum by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Sheldonian Theatre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Sheldonian Theatre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Clarendon Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Clarendon Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Broad St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Broad St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

History of Science Museum by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

History of Science Museum by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Clipstone Headstocks, Nottinghamshire, UK


Clipstone Headstocks by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Clipstone Headstocks by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Clipstone Headstocks by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Clipstone Headstocks by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Clipstone Headstocks by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Clipstone Headstocks by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Clipstone Headstocks by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Clipstone Headstocks by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Clipstone Headstocks by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Clipstone Headstocks by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Clipstone Headstocks by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Clipstone Headstocks by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Clipstone Headstocks by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Clipstone Headstocks by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Clipstone Headstocks by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Clipstone Headstocks by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Clipstone Headstocks by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Clipstone Headstocks by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Clipstone Headstocks by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Clipstone Headstocks by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------

